# Surf Fishing San Louis Pass



## Texangler (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone here ever fished San Loius Pass in Galveston? I've been twice with zero luck so far. It's getting frustrating.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Sharks at SLP*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=787&highlight=zendaddy

Sharks are there. I caught these back a year. I think it may be a little early in the season.

Also need to point out - fished several weekends at SLP and got skunked last year. A number of guys did well fishing down towards Surfside. Ya' just never know.


----------



## Texangler (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and congrats on your initial luck with the 2 big sharks. Have you had any luck since then?

Pardon the ignorance, but what is Surfside?

Thanks.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Surfside is located just south of San Luis Pass down to Freeport. Theres a nice stretch of beach all the way to Freeport. There are like 6 beach access roads that will get you on the water. Its pretty well maintained with trash cans etc.
I have had some good days surf fishing that stretch the last several years. You sometimes get a really strong current being that close to the Pass, but just use a spider weight and its not a problem.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you gotta go when the bite is on. if you just hope the bite is on when you have the chance to go, you better be lucky. but seriously, watch reports, watch tides, watch the surfcams, watch the wind, watch the temperature, watch the prime time, watch the barometric pressure and just when you got it all figured out, you still better be lucky...

one thing about fishing is for sure. you won't catch anything if you don't go...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Be careful of the currents and drop offs when wading!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Last july i caught a nice 6 1/2 bull shark. that day i also had 2 big breakoffs, one of which spooled about 300 yards of 40 lb test completely. that day the sharks were running just at the second sand bar. out of the 15-20 times i have been including 3 times this month, i got skunked 90% of the time--not even a hardhead or whiting. its all about luck there. btw i seem to do a lot better when the water is off color rather than clear.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

slp is where im all ways going...when its good its good...but when its bad its horrible. went out last week, had to awsome runs. one cut a hard left and broke on 20lb big game, im guessin a shark. and the other broke 30lb big game about 150 yards out. caught plenty of gafftop and some croocker, finger mullet were plentiful that night on a castnet. oh ya...AND I CAUGHT THE JACK *** THAT SET UP TO CLOSE TO USE TWICE. HE'LL GET HIS...other than that, slp is alright...fixxin to start hitten surfside alot harder.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

CaptMatt, I assume you were in a boat? I was on the surfside side of the pass and from the sand couldn't keep the lines out due to the weed. What gets me is all the people I saw swimming there. I would cast from knee deep water. Too many folks die there each year. I only fish there when I don't have the young ones, current moves quick. One step to far and you could be a stat. No sign in the water either. What happened to the current signs on both sides?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Right at this time there is alot of Seaweed coming in,... on the Flipside there are already a large amount of small Sharks being caught all the way from the M.O.B. (mouth of the brazos) to San Luis Pass. The parental Sharks are there also,.... S.L.P. is a good place to Fish for them,... so is Follett's Beach (closest to SLP),... the Menhaden have already showed up in SLP,.... Think I will get My 4/0's 9/0's Ready,..... and I will be coming into 2 16/0 Senators,... I think I will be Ready. Follette's Beach get's Deep rather Quickly,... other side of the 3rd bar is DEEP,.......After Dark,... You are Part of the Food Chain !!

San Luis Pass,..... should have a sign that states the Yearly Death Toll and the total amount of Drowning's since the Bridge was Built !!!

Then People Might think about Swiming There !!


----------

